

Inside the St. Petersburg (Russia) Yandex office - dirktheman
http://englishrussia.com/2012/09/11/russki-start-up/#more-110355

======
pan69
I can't comprehend how some companies can spend money (and often quite a lot
of it as well) on ridiculous interiors like this. I don't understand what the
purpose is, maybe:

1) To impress clients?

2) To impress potential employees? Nah...

3) Simply bad taste of the company execs? Most likely.

~~~
dmishe
Have fun, overdo google

------
vhf
It looks really great ! (Although I wouldn't be able to work 27h a day. ;) )

~~~
dirktheman
Yeah, me neither... Interesting décor though!

